# I'm worried that Eddie is so submissive



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi,
I am feeling like a really bad owner recently because despite giving Eddie lots of chances to meet and play with other dogs, I've noticed that he is very quick to roll onto his back if another dog shows the slightest sign of agression.He was badly hurt by a dog when only 11 weeks and in my Gwen Bailey puppy book it says that problems can manifest at 8 months, caused by negative experiences in puppyhood.I only take Eddie to the fields [where there can be dogs that are a bit wild] when I take him to play with a dog i know he gets on with, but my husband takes him out all the time and he has played with all kinds of dogs.The thing that is really bothering me is that our friends border terrier was quite nasty towards him at the weekend ,despite the fact that they have met previously and been on walks together, there was another dog with them who Eddie likes and I dont know if this caused a problem for the terrier ,or if Eddie was so quick to show his submissiveness that it aroused some sort of dominant behaviour in him.The only problems we have had with agression has been from jack russells three or four times , though some have been OK and a schnauzer which was muzzled so obviously has nasty tendencies anyway and he is also wary of a neighbours German shephard puppy which barks and lunges at him, and he rolls over.Do you think I am worrying for nothing, I must admit that when he rolls over I feel like scooping him up and protecting him [but have resisted] or should I keep him away from potentially difficult dogs for a while.Its such a hard thing to get right , giving him good experiences but trying to avoid bad experiences and I feel like I've completely failed him at the moment.He is such a sweetie who lets small kids pick him up and cuddle him, hes so gentle with our cats and he has to say hello to everyone we pass on our walks but I wish I could find a way of making him tougher towards other dogs.Sorry to be so downbeat when everyone posts such lovely threads but any advice would be gratefully received.Thanks


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm not an expert in these things but Bodger is quite wary when other dogs approach him, he doesn't bounce up to other dogs. Sometimes he will stay standing and do the usual doggy sniffing but most times he will go low to the ground (especially when there is more than one dog) and will wait while they have a sniff at him, I assume it's his way of saying 'I don't want any trouble'. If I call him he will often get up and run to me. If I leave him and just watch he will pick his moment to get up and sometimes indicate he wants to play with the dog or he will just come over to me. He doesn't seem bothered about it and is never aggressive of other dogs which would bother me. Occasionaly other dogs will be a bit growly but I guess it's there way of saying 'leave me alone'.
He certainly seems to be be able to determine when another dog is a friendly type.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Teddy is submissive, too. He is our first dog, so I can't give any advice, but in my opinion they are just learning to protect themselves from potential danger. I have noticed that Teddy does sometimes get negative response from some dogs in the park, and that has been a shame as all he wants to do is play. but I think he is learning to stay away from dogs that show unfriendly behaviour now, and that is good, as he used to approach every dog he saw.However, when you think about it, people tend to be a bit submissive when confronted with any aggressive behaviour, too! (Or maybe i should just speak for myself.) I just think that your Eddie is just a sweet-natured, friendly dog who is reacting to his own experiences with other dogs. You have been doing everything right in getting him to meet other dogs, and I just think you should just accept him as he is. He sounds adorable.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Karen.

It sounds like you are doing all the right things. Just continue with what you are doing. Nacho is sometimes submissive to other dogs. Very much so when my dads cocker spaniel has 'had enough' and Nacho continues to hang off his ears! I think it's a better problem to have than a post telling us that Eddie is aggressive to other dogs. Eddie will sense there maybe a problem - he is just protecting himself. I think if Eddie does meet other dogs and is fine with them (even if it a submissive introduction) then he doesn't have a fear of dogs. If he tries to play with them as well then that's all good in my book.

Perhaps it is a reaction to his bad experience when he was a pup, but to me that is just a clever pup knowing he doesn't want to be back in that situation and rolls over.

I think you will only have a real problem if he begins to be scared of other dogs continuously. If it's just a case of the introduction part, I wouldn't worry too much.

Nacho is the most loving and affectionate dog I have ever come across. However the other day my friend brought her Jack Russell around to my house (perhaps it was a territorial thing) but Nacho was very aggressive to him. Didn't hurt him but it was a side of my dog I didn't like to see. I really do think they are like humans in that sense - some people just don't see eye to eye - dogs could be the same. x

xx


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Thankyou so much for your replies, it helps to hear that other cockapoos do the same thing.I forgot about something else Eddie has done which I find a bit of a worry, when our friends terrier was agressive towards him he tried to run home and luckily my husband is a fast runner and caught him before he got near the road.Acouple of weeks ago when we were at the fields with our friend, a large labrador charged towards us and I wasnt too worried because he was obviously wanting to play but both the smaller dogs were soon overwhelmed as he was leaping and bounding around ,unfortunately the owner was nowhere near [apparantly the guy has some problem and just lets the dog run completely free] so I tried to lead the lab away using a biscuit and by this time Eddie had been on his back trying to say he had enough and when he saw me going off with the labrador he started running for home.Luckily the lady I was with called him back and amazingly he went to her but it does worry me that he will head home one day and get hit by a car.My friends dog goes to her when he feels threatened but Eddie seems to think he should head home.
Anyway on a lighter note we just came back from a short walk and he was very keen to say hello to a jackrussell and spaniel so maybe this means he isnt too scared of other dogs, I just dont know.
Tressa its an interesting point about people not liking agression either, because they say dogs are like their owners and I would rather roll over than get into a fight ,particularly with someone bigger and more fierce, so maybe its unrealistic to wish Eddie was less submissive.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

The running home would be a worry because of the traffic. Have you tried calling him and running the other direction, making daft squeaky noises? I believe that can work for some dogs, and it might be worth a try at least. Teddy will follow my granddaughter if she does that, although he seems to know I want to collar him if I do it and as soon as I am in catching distance he dodges around and makes me look a right eejit! I am sure there will be someone along soon with some real advice


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly is extremely submissive too but I feel that is better than being over confident. Lolly will roll onto her back for even the smallest dogs! It's funny watching two submissive dogs both trying to roll over and work out how they cope with that!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Weller used to be the same but now he is all grown up he only half rolls, offering his bits up for a sniff, if the dog is bigger than him! Eddie is very young still and showing this amount of submission is quite normal. It should keep him out of trouble more than being confident and cocky.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

It amazes me how dogs can read each others body language from quite a long way off. We arrived at the park the other day and there were 2 dogs ahead who spotted Lolly. Lolly took an instant dislike to them backing swiftly away. She didn't even roll over submissively - just ran in the other direction with the other dogs taking chase. She went right back to the carpark which worried me but with some excited recall calls from me and the other owner calling her dogs Lolly came back and was fine. 
She also knows when she doesn't need to roll over and the other dog is playful. I find it fascinating. Lolly will lie down as we approach another dog and then walk a bit towards them and the other dog will then lie down. I think this is Lolly's indication that the other dog wants to play.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi was very submissive when he was younger but he is learning to defend himself now and say no thanks, he's just turned one year old. Eddie is still young so try not to worry too much.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Eddie is usually OK about coming back, if he seems to be ignoring me then if I keep walking away from him that does the trick.Its just that if something frightens him he just seems so focused on heading home that its as though he doesnt even hear us calling him, it might be worth my while practising making squeeky noises for Friday when we brave the fields for a play date with his fluffy friend.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Lolly is extremely submissive too but I feel that is better than being over confident. Lolly will roll onto her back for even the smallest dogs! It's funny watching two submissive dogs both trying to roll over and work out how they cope with that!!


Thanks that sounds really funny


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

He will be fine - just keep practising the squeaks and make them loud.lol


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh thankyou for this post pushca is so submissive; the low to the ground and rolling on her back but I get the squeaking too which is really horrid. I now do think tho it's their breed and as we've all noticed they are okay with some dogs. I often actively hunt out other dogs so she'll go play: thinking she's too humanised if just with me but I think again she's just reflecting my personality: big softie who wants everyone to like me!
Bobby tries so hard to stop me cuddling her and fussing and I am trying as the last thing I would want is Pushca traumatised but after reading your posts I feel much better. I just have a loveable but of a softie pup


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I do think that Cockapoos are a very gentle breed and just want to be liked by all other breeds. That is why they probably roll over so quicky, it's just their way of saying, "Hey I'm Friendly". 

There are grumpy dogs, snappy dogs and exuberant dogs out there. Puppies will learn as they get bigger to deal with them. Only once have I had to ask an owner to take her dog off of mine as it was too exuberant - she didn't notice to her it was 'normal' behaviour.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

glitzydebs said:


> Oh thankyou for this post pushca is so submissive; the low to the ground and rolling on her back but I get the squeaking too which is really horrid. I now do think tho it's their breed and as we've all noticed they are okay with some dogs. I often actively hunt out other dogs so she'll go play: thinking she's too humanised if just with me but I think again she's just reflecting my personality: big softie who wants everyone to like me!
> Bobby tries so hard to stop me cuddling her and fussing and I am trying as the last thing I would want is Pushca traumatised but after reading your posts I feel much better. I just have a loveable but of a softie pup


I am so glad that it isnt just Eddie, I keep wishing I could turn back the clock to the time when the greyhound ran at us and pick Eddie up but I wonder if he would still have been such a big softie.Eddie does approach other dogs quite happily but I've noticed that he is very watchful and last week when playing with a couple of boxers who were lovely he did the squeeking thing for no reason and thats why I am worrying that he is getting worse with other dogs, hopefully he will toughen up a bit, but like you say we got a cockapoo for the loving gentle temperament.I have to say that probably like Pushca ,Eddie loves people so much, we often have to cross the road so he can say hello to people from the tiny kids going to playgroup to the men emptying the dustbins, he loves everyone and I definately think he is a people dog, perhaps he has had far too much affection for his own good


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> I do think that Cockapoos are a very gentle breed and just want to be liked by all other breeds. That is why they probably roll over so quicky, it's just their way of saying, "Hey I'm Friendly".
> 
> There are grumpy dogs, snappy dogs and exuberant dogs out there. Puppies will learn as they get bigger to deal with them. Only once have I had to ask an owner to take her dog off of mine as it was too exuberant - she didn't notice to her it was 'normal' behaviour.


A local lady with a scottie dog did say that the unfriendly dogs tended to leave her dog alone because she growled and showed her teeth because she just doesnt like other dogs, but her friend has a sweet dog who gets a hard time from the unfriendly ones.A number of people have said that they look out for strange dogs or dogs they know are nasty and walk in a different direction.I just find this aspect of dog ownership really hard, when I was a child we had terriers then cavalier spaniels and I never went through the experience of having other dogs go for one of mine.
I had to ask an elderly lady with a schnauzer to get her dog under control because he was off lead and wearing a muzzle and she told us that he could be snappy, that was an understatement he launched himself at Eddie like a frothing snarly missile, of course Eddie fell to the floor and then the woman starting cooing and cuddling him while her dog got ready to launch another attack.She obviously thought it didnt matter because her dog was muzzled!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Eddie said:


> A local lady with a scottie dog did say that the unfriendly dogs tended to leave her dog alone because she growled and showed her teeth because she just doesnt like other dogs, but her friend has a sweet dog who gets a hard time from the unfriendly ones.A number of people have said that they look out for strange dogs or dogs they know are nasty and walk in a different direction.I just find this aspect of dog ownership really hard, when I was a child we had terriers then cavalier spaniels and I never went through the experience of having other dogs go for one of mine.
> I had to ask an elderly lady with a schnauzer to get her dog under control because he was off lead and wearing a muzzle and she told us that he could be snappy, that was an understatement he launched himself at Eddie like a frothing snarly missile, of course Eddie fell to the floor and then the woman starting cooing and cuddling him while her dog got ready to launch another attack.She obviously thought it didnt matter because her dog was muzzled!


Some owners hey! Millie just got seriously chased by a spanish water dog, nipped Millie's bum a few times. Didn't do any harm, but obviously Millie was not impressed and turned on the dog to chase it away. She was trying to stand her ground. The owner luckily caught his dog and then proceeded to coo over Millie telling his dog what a lovely dog Millie was. That was rather confusing. He explained that his dog just liked to round other dogs up. Great


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Bailey is the complete opposite as soon as he sees another dog he wants to run over and play with them, wev'e met a couple of dogs and on our last walk today he gladly run over to a shitzu and was jumping up at her and sniffing around(i think he gets a bit over excited and i have to pull him away) the shitzu was fine with him but when we were met by a jack russel pup, bailey was his usual self all excited and jumpin up and it started to growl and tried to attack him, bailey was abit taken back and abit confused, i dont want him to start being submissive what do i do, because obviously not all dogs are as happy and cheerful as him.

Thanks Leanne x


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Julie, it sounds like the owner of the Spanish water dog needs a book about dog training .My friends [without a dog] were accompanied on their walk last night by a large scary looking dog that kept circling them and growling whilst its owner half heartedly called its name, maybe some people think aggression is a natural part of a dogs behaviour ,I wish I could spot them and keep well clear.

Leanne, I asked the dog warden why Jack Russells seemed to be snappy towards Eddie and he said that he probably reminded them of something that they would hunt which I think is foxes and rats, not teddy bears, so he wasnt very helpful.I think hunting dogs like JRs need good socialisation when pups ,so I expect the ones he plays with have had lots of mixing with other puppies.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

It's funny... the only dogs that Nacho has had a real issue with is Jack Russells. Hmmm


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> It's funny... the only dogs that Nacho has had a real issue with is Jack Russells. Hmmm


I think i'l be staying clear of all jack russels in future...

Leanne x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think it was Mo (Lady Amanda) who said that Jack Russells need loads of exercise and they can be snappy through frustration. We've had our run in with JR's lately too, one nipped poor Millies nose, she was only going to say hello 

When I was grooming Millie last night, I realised that the Spanish Water Dog had actually nipped Millie on the inside of her thigh - nice  So much for just herding her up. If I see him again, I'll tell him, he definitely needs to control his dog.

:focus:
I would always prefer a submissive dog than a bullying or agressive one.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

Thank goodness for this forum ,I was getting myself into a real state and was ready to just avoid taking him where other dogs ran loose.I had a lovely walk with him today ,all the dogs he met [including a Jackrussell!] were tail wagging and friendly, even the big labradors were calm and gentle, he didnt roll on his back once.There was even an ex racing greyhound off lead completely disinterested in him 
I hope Millie is OK and thanks everyone for the confidence boost


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie is all fine thank you. She soon forgets her dodgy encounters. She's too keen to meet dogs and be friendly to get hung up on the odd grumpy one. 

I think playing with her bestest mate Lolly (Flounder1) and anyone who's walked with us will know how 'intense' their playing can be , she's can hold her own. Yet most the time you'd think butter wouldn't melt in her mouth and is totally submissive.

So glad you had a lovely walk today, makes it all worthwhile


----------

